# SeaDek or another option



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I have installed both seadek and hydro turf. 
Seadek is superior is every way to me.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Just ordered a custom helm mat from USAtuff.com. Great people, fast turnaround, lots of attention to what I needed. It was a cinch to install.


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

I just put down blacktip jetsports in my skiff. So far so good. Lots of options with patterns and colors about half the price of seadek. Got it off amazon. Sticks really really well, so get it right the first time. They sell it in 39x78" sheets
https://www.amazon.com/BlackTip-Jetsports-traction-Sea-Doo-Footwell/dp/B00843WACQ


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Roux said:


> I just put down blacktip jetsports in my skiff. So far so good. Lots of options with patterns and colors about half the price of seadek. Got it off amazon. Sticks really really well, so get it right the first time. They sell it in 39x78" sheets
> https://www.amazon.com/BlackTip-Jetsports-traction-Sea-Doo-Footwell/dp/B00843WACQ


I've used this product. It works fine, east to work with and inexpensive. 1 sheet was enough to do my skiff twice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Roux said:


> I just put down blacktip jetsports in my skiff. So far so good. Lots of options with patterns and colors about half the price of seadek. Got it off amazon. Sticks really really well, so get it right the first time. They sell it in 39x78" sheets
> https://www.amazon.com/BlackTip-Jetsports-traction-Sea-Doo-Footwell/dp/B00843WACQ


I did this as well, still holding up great over 2 years later for $65 a sheet.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have Marine Mat on my skiff. Just as good as Seadeck IMHO.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I just bought hydro turf. Not sure on durability yet but seems like the exact same thing as seadek.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I used both Seadek and Hydroturf on my last skiff and my cooler. I’m hesitant to put more Seadek on my current skiff for a couple of reasons. The brushed Seadek is kinda a pain to clean especially compared to my current non-skid. The areas you put Seadek on will be discolored compared to the rest of you skiff. I will say that the Hydroturf on my cooler is holding up well going on 4 years now and it seems easier to clean than brushed Seadek.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

I've heard of guys using a woodshop router to bevel the edges for a factory finish, anyone tried that?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Flats Raider said:


> I've heard of guys using a woodshop router to bevel the edges for a factory finish, anyone tried that?


I’ve used 60 grit sand paper to sand the edges for a nice rounded finish for a piece of SeaDek I put on top of a cooler.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I recently did the diy template and install of 6 mm brushed teak seadek on my boat. Turned out really nice. Pretty easy to do. It gets pricey when you do the teak because it has to be 6mm thick. Much cheaper if you go thinner. It seems pretty easy to clean as long as you don't allow nasty stuff to dry on it like blood. Very nice on the feet. Pm me if you want an idea on cost .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a thread showing my install of SBT sheet. You can do the same with any of these offerings.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have a thread showing my install of SBT sheet. You can do the same with any of these offerings.


I’ll have to search that out


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SymmFish said:


> I’ll have to search that out


Key words “SBT sheet” and search my threads started about two years ago.


----------

